# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Closing a post

## Blesh

How do you close a post if you have received enough feedback etc.

----------


## Dave A

You selfish creature you   :Stick Out Tongue:  others might still be interested in asking questions or posting comments  :Wink: 

More seriously:
Only the admin team members can close a thread. Which thread are you wanting close?

----------


## Blesh

The query i raised about cash flow modelling software. There have been no responses. I have now found something that I have purchased to use in my consulting business.

----------


## Dave A

Ah - the cash flow modelling question.

Well, let me update that thread quickly with this:



> If you find one you like, please let me know. I'm also interested.


And then there's also the possibility that someone else will suggest another program one day. It's how information resources are built and recommendations made - which is part of the idea of having a community site like TFSA  :Wink: 

It's not for one of us - it's for all of us.

----------


## SilverNodashi

> The query i raised about cash flow modelling software. There have been no responses. I have now found something that I have purchased to use in my consulting business.


even though you found an answer to your original query, others may also ask the same question and when they get to this post and see no response, move on. We'd rather grow the community than have them move onto another website where the answer may be, so please if you don't mind post the response here. it may help someone else as well.

----------

Dave A (08-Sep-10)

----------


## Blesh

Thanks for the responses. I thought that there may be a process in place. No problem

----------

